# English carrier pigeons



## egpigeon

Dear Friends and pigeon lovers

Happy new year

English Carrier pigeons (Ash hen -Ash male - red hen - red male - Red splash male)



Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## UssChicago1

Beautiful Birds!


----------



## orock

Awesome looking birds I saw some at the Reading Pigeon show. I will be going tomorrow my daughter wants to go.


----------



## egpigeon

thank you all


----------



## thepigeonkey

I love your carriers Mahmoud. 

Heres a pic I took today of a young cock I bred. Its brown spread


----------



## egpigeon

thepigeonkey said:


> I love your carriers Mahmoud.
> 
> Heres a pic I took today of a young cock I bred. Its brown spread


Thank you thepigeonkey

sorry, i can not see your bird pic ... plz add it again .. thankx


----------



## thepigeonkey

opps I deleted all my pics.

this is a young cock bird. Brown spread (chocolate) hes one of the best birds I bred this year.

Carriers here in NZ arn't as good as yours.


----------



## thepigeonkey

this is the same bird


----------



## kcirtap18

just want to ask about carriers.. as far as i know, carriers are the most use bird in terms of delivering letter and mails way back then.. but now, i can see carriers that cannot even fly.. why?


----------



## egpigeon

kcirtap18 said:


> just want to ask about carriers.. as far as i know, carriers are the most use bird in terms of delivering letter and mails way back then.. but now, i can see carriers that cannot even fly.. why?


Hello kcirtap18

carriers pigeons = Racing pigeons ok, it was used to carry letters many years ago

but English carrier pigeon breed is a show pigeon 
they can not fly well because of there tall legs and big head 

that what i think

Regards


----------



## egpigeon

thepigeonkey said:


> this is the same bird


very nice bird and color is Lovely 
I think it's not a pure English carriers .. is that right?


----------



## thepigeonkey

egpigeon said:


> very nice bird and color is Lovely
> I think it's not a pure English carriers .. is that right?


Its got a little bit of magpie in it. I really like english carriers but can't find any better ones here in NZ.

I have more but no old ones with big cere


----------



## thepigeonkey

I am 26 now. When I am 50 they will look better.


----------



## kcirtap18

egpigeon said:


> Hello kcirtap18
> 
> carriers pigeons = Racing pigeons ok, it was used to carry letters many years ago
> 
> but English carrier pigeon breed is a show pigeon
> they can not fly well because of there tall legs and big head
> 
> that what i think
> 
> Regards


oh ok.. so english carriers are breeds that are use for shows only.. i thought they are the one use to carry letters. so the carriers i know are the racing pigeons now. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## thepigeonkey

I suspect English carriers were once bred for carrying letters but over time they became a show breed just like modenas used to be short distance racers and many breeds of tumblers no longer tumble.


----------



## egpigeon

thepigeonkey said:


> I suspect English carriers were once bred for carrying letters but over time they became a show breed just like modenas used to be short distance racers and many breeds of tumblers no longer tumble.


 THIS INFORMATION ABOUT M0DENAS IS NEW FOR ME

THANK YOU


----------



## laughingdog

neat info some people are actually discussing on here.


----------



## AZCorbin

egpigeon said:


> THIS INFORMATION ABOUT M0DENAS IS NEW FOR ME
> 
> THANK YOU


I was surprised to here that as well. Did a little search and here is what I found. Pretty interesting stuff.



> The Modena is a pigeon which has more than its fair share of colour - especially in its past.
> 
> In the 1300s in the Italian city of Modena, intense rivalry between the city's pigeon fanciers had reached violent levels, as they enticed the opposition's pigeons and held them to ransom, or if that failed, destroyed the birds.
> 
> Explosives were attached to pigeons which were then released to rejoin their flock and kill as many of the opposition's birds as possible. Finally, in 1327 the council drafted regulations regarding pigeon flying in Modena.
> 
> Nowadays, most Modenas cannot fly much, but are bred for their beautiful colours and shape.


Surly they did not look the same as they do now when they were flying them.
I have heard that King's were mixed in...?

Read more below:
http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/factsheets/Birds/Modena-Pigeon/1379


----------



## egpigeon

AZCorbin said:


> I was surprised to here that as well. Did a little search and here is what I found. Pretty interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Surly they did not look the same as they do now when they were flying them.
> I have heard that King's were mixed in...?
> 
> Read more below:
> http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/factsheets/Birds/Modena-Pigeon/1379


Great Information

Thank you so much


----------



## laughingdog

its amazing how many great performance breeds were and are ruined by the show enthusiasts. course could also be laid on the fact no one wants to actually work with anything anymore, so show standards create and change with the winds it seems. i hope i dont see the day when the last few performing breeds, and racers, become just more gorgeous living caged art.. killing the sport of performing pigeons, and all just thinking these birds are all just decorations. though some of the breeds developed from are pretty and show work done from originals and mixes, but they have no comparison is what im saying.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl

Rather magnificent pigeons.


----------



## egpigeon

kcirtap18 said:


> oh ok.. so english carriers are breeds that are use for shows only.. i thought they are the one use to carry letters. so the carriers i know are the racing pigeons now. thanks for the clarification.


You are welcome


----------

